

Cheaters Game Microsoft Certifications - VonGuard
http://www.sdtimes.com/CHEATERS_TURN_TO_WEB_TO_GAME_CERTIFICATION_SYSTEM/About_MICROSOFT/33359
A growing problem for certification companies.
======
VonGuard
Sounds like the folks in cert cheating are already getting scared about this.

